# HoneyBooBoo gets a chicken



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/honey-boo-boo-gets-pet-chicken-names-it-nugget-1716564.story

I saw this and thought it was funny.

Naming a chicken nugget. At lease we know her plans for it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fab ......


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

The one in my profile pic is called nugget  

Her friends are Korma, Fajita, Kiev, Teriyaki, Satay and Pie. 

X


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I also have a nugget, barbeque, honey, carrot, pictures are in this name order


----------

